# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  When do shipments begin?

## Solidabble

Does anyone know when shipments begin for the FABtotum if you backed it on Indiegogo?

----------


## Sinistros

the 1st shipping is May 2014 for the DIY Kits and the early birds.

the FABtotum Forum is at
http://forum.fabtotum.cc/forum.php

----------

